# Pan Roasted Chicken & Roasted Veggies



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 15, 2010)

Felt like cooking last night. Pan seared chicken breasts (bone in) with riblets separated (brine first for 30 minutes). 5 minutes or so skin side, 3 or so flip side. Flip back to skin side down and finish in 450 oven for 22 or so minutes till correct doneness. Remove chicken, some of the fat, and tossed in and roasted veggies at 500. Potatoes, carrots, turnips, celery (trying for flavor) 30 minutes, and mushrooms add half way through. Pan sauce with some medium dry sherry and skim milk (cream if not for the dieting; ha).
View attachment 1550View attachment 1551


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, sorry, diet food tonight.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe you could also publish a confessional cookbook? What beautiful looking food.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice job on the food! Looks good!


----------

